
Linux and FreeBSD Kernel: Multiple TCP-Based Remote DoS Vulnerabilities - mwuertinger
https://github.com/Netflix/security-bulletins/blob/master/advisories/third-party/2019-001.md
======
mwuertinger
Here's the main thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205566)

